# Fresno Pepper vs. Jalapeno



## JDP (Dec 23, 2006)

I've run out of my homemeade chipoltles and need to smoke more. I can only find Red Fresno peppers here and the the jalepnos are all green. They look identical. Are the same peppers with different names?

Thanks,

JDP


----------



## JGDean (Dec 23, 2006)

Fresno are milder


----------



## JDP (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks JG that's what I thought. I will need to find a red jalapeno source.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 23, 2006)

On a scale of 1-5 ... both the jalapeno and fresno come in at 3 (medium).

On a scale of 1-10 ... red and green jalapenos hit the scale at 5.5 - red fresno at 6.5.

On the Scoville Heat Units index - both can range from as low as 2,500 on the bottom end with jalapenos going up to 8,000-10,000 ... fresnos going up to about 10,000-15,000.

A jalapeno is a jalapeno - a fresno is a hybrid based on the hotter serrano. They have similar flavors- but the red fresno is hotter.


----------



## JDP (Dec 23, 2006)

Well thankyou Michael. I will go buy a batch, give a quick taste and let the smoking begin. I absolutely love the flavor of the home made chipotles. I even smoked off a few habeneros and the are great and still very hot.

JDP


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 23, 2006)

I buy dry chipotles, not the canned, but have no experience with drying or smoking peppers myself.  I did see this comment at this site.





> *Red Fresno* chiles are used only fresh; they don't dry well.


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 24, 2006)

The reason that they smoke Jalapenos is due to the thick flesh that doesn't dry well, correct?


----------



## JDP (Dec 26, 2006)

Billdolfski said:
			
		

> The reason that they smoke Jalapenos is due to the thick flesh that doesn't dry well, correct?


 
From my understanding is that it's a flavor thing as well as a preservative thing. I smoked a batch last August and finally used them up. They lasted in the refrigerator with not other additions. 

Smoking is a simple procedure for chipotles. 250-275 degrees for 2.5 to 3 hours. I put a pan of water in my Weber to help keep th tem down. I use hickory chips for smoke but you could use the wood of your choice.


----------

